# Just Wondering, WHO HAS DUTCH MICE????



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Iv been on this forum for a while and iv never had anyone say anything about Dutch mice so I was just wondering who owns them on here and shows them?


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I have a really pretty gold one and I have had black ones unfortunatly there are no shows in my area so I don't show.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got a few.I had them for some experimental breeding with another variety but have kept a small group 'pure'.I haven't shown any mainly because if I took one or two of everything I have ,the car would be overloaded.Mine are black,easy to handle,fantastic mothers and all round nice mice.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Are dutch allowed in blue? I love the look of blue and white marked mice


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they can be any standardised colour.In order of popularity,blacks,blues and chocolates are regularly shown.I always think red ones would be attractive.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Does that include agouti colours Sarah? Or just self colours. Silver agouti dutch would look nice in mice (they are very nice in cavies, red is the 2nd most popular colour in those for dutch after black).


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard that dutch mice are completley loony??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

any standardised colour at all,agouti,silver agouti,lilac,argente.It simply is not true that dutch mice are mental.Apart from the big selfs ,they are the most pleasant mice I have had.After all they are one of the earliest varieties.I've never known them eat a litter either.The reason you see so many wild ones at shows is that in order to get winners people breed loads and run them on in big cages without the required handling.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I met someone at a show yesterday who has dutch in several colours and has in the past bred silver agouti ones.Yesterday he was showing a lovely champagne dutch which he won best opposite age marked with and a couple of satin dutch.He's very keen to pass some on.I'm quite tempted by the chams and have to let him know by october when he will be having a big clear out.So if anyone fancies any let me know.I won't see him again until November though.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I have sent you a pm Sarah


----------

